# What's the most reliable outboard?



## lollygagger (Oct 4, 2007)

What's the most reliable outboard, longest lasting between 90-200 hp


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is a loaded question but Yamaha has 65 % of the outboard market so that should say something.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

The question should be, what's the most reliable dealer in your area, then buy the brand they sell as all new motors are pretty darn dependable..dealers on the other hand, not so much.....my .02

Jimmy


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

JJams is also correct. Any product you buy is only as good as the service after the sale.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

For saltwater service, Yamahas are the acknowledged leaders around the world.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

My vote is Yamaha 2strokes.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

You would have a better chance of someone answering who has the best boat. Like posted already best dealer=best outboard even though I'm leaning toward a E-Tech. Still on the fence.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Yamaha HPDI, ox66 or Suzuki 4-stroke


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Honda is reliable however the support is not as strong. I would only say not to go with a honda because the lack of support if you plan to do the work yourself. If not Honda all the way! haha.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

lollygagger said:


> What's the most reliable outboard, longest lasting between 90-200 hp


*The one with the larger fuel tank!

Could not resist.*


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The one you run All the time and don't let it sit.


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't speak on any personal knowledge on Yamaha although you see a lot of them on the water...which says a lot. Personally the E-TEC would get my vote. I have had my 115 since 2007 and it has always preformed flawlessly. Not counting routine maintenance I have done nothing but put gas in and go. And if you do have any problems there are some great local mechanics available that are familiar with the E-TEC.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> The one you run All the time and don't let it sit.


 
^^^THIS^^^

Im on the water 12 months of the year, several days a week when weather permits, I have owned Yamahas, Mercurys and 1 Evinrude, I have seen several older Yamaha OX66's run with countless hours with no problems, and I have run 2 stroke Mercurys in the rivers and swamps for years without a glitch, just like X-shark said, the one you run all the time and dont let it sit wont give you the trouble that one that doesnt get run does.


so, with all that, I'd take a Yamaha 2 stroke over anything, with a Merc being close behind.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Loaded question !! that is a tough one ! I have seen 'Force' motors that run as good as any other, also hear about FICHT motors that run for over 1000 hours, where I hear about problems with ETECS, yamahas, etc. So, to answer your question, Yamaha's & Hondas have been good performers, then ETEC'S. but I notice the on those abused commerical boats; Suzuki motors.....Find a motor that was been taken care of. When you get one, be a maintenance freak on it, always run it easy, but run it. Not running one is bad also. Be careful who you let run or use your boat that they don't dog your boat. Some people just don't care about other people's stuff.


----------

